# [Sponsored] ******Snef's Gold Wings******



## snef

I named this one Gold Wings
the theme of this one is ancient Egypt
I choose this theme for color first
I will not make hieroglyphs everywhere,

the color theme will be white and gold
I know, white, but this one will be special
with a special paint job from the paint magician Hanoverfist

I very excited to do this build, specially because working on a limited edition case,

I will use this one for, photoshop, flexsign and all other software to do industrial vinyl cutting and printing

ok parts list

*Hardware*

CPU: Intel i5-4690k:
MB: Asus Maximus VII Impact
Ram: 8Gb (2 x 4)Dominator GT:
GPU: Asus GTX 970 Strix
Case: EK Vulture
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2
SSD: 1 x Plextor 256GB M.2 M6e

*Cooling*
Cpu: EK-FB ASUS M6I - Nickel (gold Plated)
GPU: EK-FC970 GTX Strix - Nickel (gold Plated)
Backplate: EK-FC970 GTX Strix Backplate - white
EK-FC Terminal - Plexi
Ram: EK-RAM Monarch X2 - Nickel (gold Plated)
TOP Plexi - RAM Monarch X2 Clean CSQ
Pump: EK-D5 PWM Motor
pump top: EK-XTOP D5 - White Acetal
EK-D5 Cover Kit - white
radiator: EK-CoolStream PE 360
fan: EK-Vardar F3-120 (1850rpm)
EK-HDC Fitting 12mm G1/4 - Gold
EK-Ekoolant Pastel WHITE
Mayhems Aurora Booster Gold
res: EK X3 250 with White cap

*Modding*
Gold Plating: gold plating on all block and fittings
Case will have a very special paint job by Hanoverfist, more detail soon :twisted:
Sleeving: Not sure at this time if I will do it or order from Ensourced.net
Lightning: Darkside led, led strips, and led in block
a lots of gold screw and bolts from pro bolts USA
and some vinyl stickers by myself

some photos of Motherboard, Ram and GPU


----------



## snef

i just received one box with a lot of water cooling gear
but DHL lost the box with the EK-Vulture,
hope they will find it soon

anyway some photos

















More picture tomorow


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Im Here



TCO


----------



## MrBojanglles88

Subbed


----------



## Sesameopen

Kreygasm


----------



## FrancisJF

Whoooo, snef's build. :whee:


----------



## Wiz766




----------



## vaporizer

i love snef ('s builds). subbed


----------



## MunneY




----------



## seross69

Sub also cant wait


----------



## jangley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> I will not make hieroglyphs everywhere,


I hope there are at least SOME heiroglyphs or symbols somewhere, like subtly running around the edge of something, or at least a small one on a corner somewhere









I really love Egyptian history/lore. Looking forward to seeing this build come about!


----------



## Ragsters

Looking forward to seeing a build with a Vulture case especially from you Snef. I'm in!


----------



## xxroxx

This will be awesome, I know it.


----------



## ScuzzTech

Subbed very interested in the white and gold was thinking of going the same way instead of all white!


----------



## catbuster

Subbed







hope they find case !


----------



## HackJoe

Subbed, looking forward to your results with the EK Vulture! Really like the look of EK angle fittings too.

J.


----------



## snef

Thanks Everyone

Update

in fact, not really an Update, just second part of the photoshoot

Good news,
DHL call me this morning and she told me they found the package and its in transit to my area
i will believe her when if i sign for reception and the box is in good shape


----------



## MocoIMO

Subbed


----------



## snef

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD NEWS

i have the case in perfect shape
DHL just left my parking

and its a limited edition , only 50 exists

and i have the FIRST one , have a little plate with 01/50

ok ok 00/50 exist but this one stay at EK Office in Slovenia

another photoshoot tonight
will post all of these soon


----------



## Jameswalt1

Awesome!


----------



## meeps

Awesome another build! I've lurked probably the past 3/4 of your builds. Stoked to see how this one comes out!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD NEWS
> 
> i have the case in perfect shape
> DHL just left my parking
> 
> and its a limited edition , only 50 exists
> 
> and i have the FIRST one , have a little plate with 01/50
> 
> ok ok 00/50 exist but this one stay at EK Office in Slovenia
> 
> another photoshoot tonight
> will post all of these soon


i am starting to hold my breath waiting for the pics to exhale. don't let me die of asphyxiation please.


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Awesome!


Thanks,
are you in finally?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps*
> 
> Awesome another build! I've lurked probably the past 3/4 of your builds. Stoked to see how this one comes out!


Thnak shope you will like it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> i am starting to hold my breath waiting for the pics to exhale. don't let me die of asphyxiation please.


hahahah i will do my best


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Thanks,
> are you in finally?
> Thnak shope you will like it
> hahahah i will do my best


We'll see. I backed out because of the baby and tried to back in


----------



## CBac

Gotta sub this.


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> We'll see. I backed out because of the baby and tried to back in


hope you will back in

hope you are going to have enough sleep and patience to not throw the case out the window


----------



## Ragsters

I'm so excited about this. 1/50 is awesome!


----------



## USMC Modder

Subbed, can't wait to see this one unfold. Will be nice to see how the gold plating turns out.


----------



## snef

Update

Tadammm!!!!!!

the EK-Vulture

look at this beauty, love the Design and the quality,
i just love the windows, qreat quality and able to see the flow and GPU block

its the last time you will see it without mod
the case leave from Montreal to Bell-Fourche at end of the week and when you see it again, it will be very different


----------



## mAs81

Let's see.....
A new build by snef..an awesome new case...painted by Hanoverfist..

Yeah..I'm subbing for this for sure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catbuster

Damn its big


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Damn its big


But such a beauty.









Also,


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> A new build by snef..an awesome new case...painted by Hanoverfist..


Double delight!


----------



## Pimphare

Striking case man! Slot load optical drive area is sweet. Looking forward to the collaboration of two awesome modders!


----------



## Way2grouchy

Subbed


----------



## d3adsy

It will be nice. Lookin forward for this.


----------



## BazG

Ye Baby im here with ye Snef


----------



## jfro63

Looking forward to the build!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfro63*
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the build!


that pic looks like IT Divas stretch limo build.


----------



## NvNw

Subbed!


----------



## Duality92

auto-sub.


----------



## snef

hahahahhaa

Thanks Guys,

the case will be at paint shop next week
and block for gold plating the week after

hope have some pics soon

@Duality92 I think next year I will try to have a stand at LAN ETS if possible


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> hahahahhaa
> 
> Thanks Guys,
> 
> the case will be at paint shop next week
> and block for gold plating the week after
> 
> hope have some pics soon
> 
> @Duality92 I think next year I will try to have a stand at LAN ETS if possible


Hmmm, that wouldn't be a bad idea, this year I'll have a build for MSI, but next year, I want to start sooner and get more sponsors. I don't know how much it actually costs for a spot, but it could be really epic if you'd have a booth!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> that pic looks like IT Divas stretch limo build.


Lol


----------



## Lord Xeb

Looks like I have to change my pants for a second time today. Be right back.


----------



## jfro63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jfro63*
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that pic looks like IT Divas stretch limo build.
Click to expand...

Virginia Class build Electric Boat, Groton Connecticut


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfro63*
> 
> Virginia Class build Electric Boat, Groton Connecticut


Hmmm, my friend works at Electric Boat


----------



## snef

Little Update

start working on Cable for Gold Wings

and used Darkside Cablecombs, I really like them

and installed Waterblock on Maximus VII Impact for test fit,
last time you see these block in nickel finish, next photo shoot, the will be gold plated


----------



## guitarhero23

did you say....gold plated blocks


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> did you say....gold plated blocks


mad golds y0!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Goodness Snef.

TCO


----------



## BazG

awesome work







the cables look great nice camera work


----------



## tmaven

let me submarine this!


----------



## deafboy

Yup, in...definitely in. I AM IN!


----------



## GHADthc

Oh subbing to this for sure!!! This is going to turn out amazing no doubt!


----------



## WiSK

Is that Darkside gold sleeve, or Aegis, or something else?


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Is that Darkside gold sleeve, or Aegis, or something else?


its Darkside sleeving,


----------



## BazG

Yup Darkside Dazmods has some great items. Just wish they could fix there Canadian post up LoL and it would be worth it to get things from there







Otherwize that gold cable looks perfect.


----------



## zroconnor

Subbed!

I'm debating with myself whether to stick with Bitspower fittings or maybe try some of the EK ones. I love Bitspower but the look of some of the EK fittings really take my fancy. Anyone had any problems with EK fittings? Is the quality up to par?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zroconnor*
> 
> Subbed!
> 
> I'm debating with myself whether to stick with Bitspower fittings or maybe try some of the EK ones. I love Bitspower but the look of some of the EK fittings really take my fancy. Anyone had any problems with EK fittings? Is the quality up to par?


Snef Doesn't look like he has a problem using them in this Build









TCO


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Snef Doesn't look like he has a problem using them in this Build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Yes well, he also probably didn't pay for them. I'm sure they are just fine and I'd trust them, and I'm sure snef does trust them just fine.


----------



## BazG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zroconnor*
> 
> Subbed!
> 
> I'm debating with myself whether to stick with Bitspower fittings or maybe try some of the EK ones. I love Bitspower but the look of some of the EK fittings really take my fancy. Anyone had any problems with EK fittings? Is the quality up to par?


if you go Ek make sure you only use Ek tubing from my experience







otherwize they are good.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BazG*
> 
> if you go Ek make sure you only use Ek tubing from my experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otherwize they are good.


Why? Fitting issue?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Why? Fitting issue?


I've heard something of that Nature about Mixing Fittings with Someone elses tubing (acrylic) Not Sure if it was EK or not.

The Cautious One


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I've heard something of that Nature about Mixing Fittings with Someone elses tubing (acrylic) Not Sure if it was EK or not.
> 
> The Cautious One


No issues in that regard with EK. Any 12mm tube is fine.


----------



## BazG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Why? Fitting issue?


Not the fitting. The Tubing. Well i can't use other tubing on Ek and vice versa because for some reason they don't fit nicely or tightly and some have to be rounded off more than the other extra.
So was just saying to keep the headaches away just use the similar product to product and you will have less hassle








For some reason they have some slight offset to each other. *Also i am not talking about the 12mm.*

I only use 16mm so i can't comment on 12mm. I used monsoon fitting once 16mm and could not get EK tubing into it at all and when i tried using the leftover monsoon tubing for EK fitting they were to lose. Then tried the EK tubing onto the bitspower fittings and found they did want to go into there 16mm fitting smoothly it was very hard to get in and had to do too much rounding off on the tube. So that why in my experience with three different products i would stick to fitting and tubing of the same brand. (IMO)
I went and read up on this and found the information to be exact so just thought about mentioning it here.


----------



## Frontside

How could i have missed this. 100% true awesomeness. Subbed.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Late to the party but subbed snef







This will be great. I wonder why EK drop the idea of selling those case because they look great.

@BazG no wonder you have difficult fitting the 16 mm ek tube on monsoon. Monsoon fittings are not 16 mm. Was you using the 5/8 OD hardline fitting? Well those are 15.875 mm not 16 mm. I use ek tube on bitspower fittings no problem at all.


----------



## denman

disregard this post - wrote this to wrong post thread


----------



## donkidonki

Subbed,









Already looking sexy, do you know if there is a site for the competition linking to the other build logs?


----------



## Georgey123

How could I not be subbed to a Snef build! Looking forward to how this turns out


----------



## snef

Thanks Guys

UPDATE:

Gdesmo sent me some photos of my water block GOLD plated

im in love.......I just love the results

Thanks Gdesmo for your help on these, just spectacular

im so excited, cant wait to build it

list of parts

EK-FC970 GTX Strix Nickel
EK-FB ASUS M6I Nickel
EK-RAM Monarch X2 Nickel
EK-D5 Cover Kit Nickel
EK-AF Angled 90° G1/4 Nickel
EK-AF Angled 2×45° Nickel
all plated gold

do you like "GOLD"?


----------



## mAs81

All that Gold


----------



## catbuster

Shiny







cant wait !!!!!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Goodness..... I had to look away for a while.. So Shiny and I just drooled a little.

The Cautious One


----------



## Gilles3000

That's a lot of gold...


----------



## SSG G

Have to sub this. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSG G*
> 
> Have to sub this. Keep up the good work.


This is a great place to start for your first day Mate







Have fun and welcome to the Crew..

The Cautious One


----------



## Gabrielzm

Wow snef. All those parts were custom plated in gold including the ek fittings? What are you doing man selling the build to some sheikh with tons of petrodollars?


----------



## Lord Xeb

LET IT RAIN SUBS!

I really look forward to this build log!


----------



## Sand3853

Definitely subbed to see this


----------



## BazG

Excellent Stuff. Always love gold.


----------



## USMC Modder

That gold is crazy man. Can't wait to see it come together.


----------



## snef

thanks









Update:

Waterblock are now assembled

just love the finish

gold Screew are on order but not sure if i will swap black for gold,
a smart guy told me

Quote:


> "less is always better"
> -Jameswalt1 2014-


:smile:

im agree

i will see when i have gold screew

now some pics

i received a bonus with my blocks


----------



## FrancisJF

EK should do gold plated blocks.


----------



## Ramzinho

That's a sweet fine looking build there snef... Good luck mate.


----------



## Duality92

tabarn.... That's just awesome looking! Keep it up


----------



## Gabrielzm

Looking great mate







. Vote for black screws in principle. But it will depend on the coolant color.


----------



## mAs81

Nice!!I believe that the gold screws might be appropriate,but I guess If you don't try them out you won't know in the end


----------



## snef

Thanks guys

i dont know for coolant

first: EK pastel White with Gold Aurora booster

second: X1 oil Black (i dont know witch one is real black, X1 or pastel)

Third: Black with Gold aurora Booster

or wayer with aurora booster, this one need to be tested first to know the result

for now White with Aurora booster is in fiorst place, because the outside of the case will be white with just a littlebit of gold dust on it, just for shining on sunlight

i think all of these color match the Anciant Egypt theme


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> i dont know for coolant
> 
> first: EK pastel White with Gold Aurora booster
> 
> second: X1 oil Black (i dont know witch one is real black, X1 or pastel)
> 
> Third: Black with Gold aurora Booster
> 
> or wayer with aurora booster, this one need to be tested first to know the result
> 
> for now White with Aurora booster is in fiorst place, because the outside of the case will be white with just a littlebit of gold dust on it, just for shining on sunlight
> 
> i think all of these color match the Anciant Egypt theme


Black pastel with aurora booster silver was a no go mate, at least in my tests. It simply disappeared in the black. It might be that pastel was over concentrated a bit. Black pastel is more black than x1 I think. Mine is still strong black with just a bit of tint of blueish under the very strong lights of chessboard. I tried the white pastel with silver booster too and was not very satisfied. I must have some pictures of it in the chessboard log. Perhaps a good starting point would be the aurora gold and then modify its color by adding pastel white...


----------



## snef

i tried white pastel with gold booster , its visible, but very subtle,

i think black would be nice

or a very very dark color like dark blue (closed to black but still see blue)
or same thing but red

like egyptian jewel

more i think about it more i think white, it will be to much white, not sure


----------



## Duality92

Clear with gold booster


----------



## Gabrielzm

Yep, clear with gold booster might do the tricky nicely. Or clear distil with red or blue with the booster. With pastel I think the booster tend to be too subtle or to disappear altogether.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> i dont know for coolant
> 
> first: EK pastel White with Gold Aurora booster
> 
> second: X1 oil Black (i dont know witch one is real black, X1 or pastel)
> 
> Third: Black with Gold aurora Booster
> 
> or wayer with aurora booster, this one need to be tested first to know the result
> 
> for now White with Aurora booster is in fiorst place, because the outside of the case will be white with just a littlebit of gold dust on it, just for shining on sunlight
> 
> i think all of these color match the Anciant Egypt theme


i am pretty sure if you ask mick he will try both for you ...


----------



## catbuster

Nice stuff







i dont want to know how much dat cost


----------



## MrGrievous

Where are you getting the white gpu backplate from? Or was it going to be painted white?


----------



## snef

Generally paint EK backplate, but vpcan order custom one from coldzero


----------



## MrGrievous

Ok good to know, I will most likely buy a ek backplate and paint mine white.


----------



## SoSeriousJoker

Hey snef love your work, I have a question about the 970 strix could you tell me the length of the pcb when you have chance?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoSeriousJoker*
> 
> Hey snef love your work, I have a question about the 970 strix could you tell me the length of the pcb when you have chance?


Asus Specs

The Cautious One


----------



## SoSeriousJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Asus Specs
> 
> The Cautious One


thanks for reply but its the PCB length i would like to know which is shorter, the spec's give overall length including the cooler.


----------



## Yianni89

Subbed! looking awesomes!


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoSeriousJoker*
> 
> Hey snef love your work, I have a question about the 970 strix could you tell me the length of the pcb when you have chance?


ohh sorry i saw your post to late, will tel you tonight


----------



## snef

Update:

I was sure Gold EK-HDC will not color match with angle fittings gold plated

but Im surprised, they match, sur they are matt but it match very well

and finnaly received some screws and I like it a lot with gold screw


----------



## guitarhero23

That looks pretty sweet my friend.


----------



## Gilles3000

Looking good.


----------



## SoSeriousJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> ohh sorry i saw your post to late, will tel you tonight


Ok thanks that will be Great, new pic's look Awesome


----------



## mAs81

It is..beautiful,to say the least.The gold screws compliment the block flawlessly


----------



## Pheozero

Huh. I though the gold screws would be a bit too much, but they actually make it look even better.


----------



## Wiz766

That gold plating is amazing


----------



## Wolfsbora

Wow, I'm not typically a gold kind of guy but this is top notch! I'm excited to see how this build turns out.


----------



## donkidonki

I too thought the gold screws would be a bit much, the black screws seemed to work well.

Well blow me, the gold screws flippin' work! They really add to the sexiness, loving it.


----------



## donkidonki

Do you get nervous about scratching the plating on the screws? Do you have a set of gold tools to match?

Now that I think of that, a set of gold tools would be a cool accessory for this build....


----------



## HackJoe

Stunning! I'd say it would look cool to put gold flake in clear coolant... if it weren't for the obvious issues with such. Cant wait to see more..

J.


----------



## snef

made some test yesterday

and finally choose distilled water, plus Gold Aurora Booster and a little bit of white pastel

I added pastel because aurora booster change clear water to white,

I really like the effect of gold in coolant


----------



## SoSeriousJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> ohh sorry i saw your post to late, will tel you tonight


hey snef just wondering if you've had chance to measure the strix PCB length for me yet


----------



## snef

@SoSeriousJoker

sorry , forgot this one

length of PCB only is 9 1/16" (with 1/16" of margin error hahaha)


----------



## SoSeriousJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> @SoSeriousJoker
> 
> sorry , forgot this one
> 
> length of PCB only is 9 1/16" (with 1/16" of margin error hahaha)


thank you so much for the help, can't wait to see the build progress


----------



## mllrkllr88

I make it a point to only sub 2 builds a year, and this one definitely deserves to be subbed. I want to know the total build cost if you don't mind releasing that info.


----------



## snef

im sorry but i dont know the total price,


----------



## snef

Update:

Hanoverfist did his Magic again

that's what I call Pure white, and this is only the primer
imagine with white base coat, gold flacking and a lot of clear

next teaser is with gold on outside panel

now teaser of the EK-Vulture in white (photos by Hanoverfist)


----------



## mAs81

Damn!Hannoverfist is the master of painting!Can't wait to see the final product


----------



## Gilles3000

I really hope the guys over at EK change their minds and keep making this case(And get Hanover to paint some in white because it looks amazing) , I love it.


----------



## Hanoverfist

Wow..that looks great snef...lol..


----------



## Wolfsbora

Where have you been, @Hanoverfist??


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Where have you been, @Hanoverfist??


Knee deep in paint my friend..


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> Knee deep in paint my friend..


That's what I like to hear!!


----------



## Sand3853

Absolutely stunning.. can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Ragsters

Right now I would pick the EK Vulture in white over any case out there. Please release the case EK.


----------



## USMC Modder

This is turning out to be another epic build Snef. Can't wait to see that case with the components once it's all painted up.


----------



## HackJoe

The paint job is stunning, you're builds are unreal. The gold plating is looking amazing too, this is gonna be worth the wait.

J.


----------



## snef

UPDATE:

Hanoverfist sent me some photos of the case with paint job done

like usual, he did a stunning work

I'm just so impressed and excited

cant wait to have this case in my hands to start it


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Hanoverfist sent me some photos of the case with paint job done
> 
> like usual, he did a stunning work
> 
> I'm just so impressed and excited
> 
> cant wait to have this case in my hands to start it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











really great painting job


----------



## snef

now under normal light


----------



## Buehlar

Nothing but


----------



## Ragsters

OMG I want to hug it. Can I hug it?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Came out awesome


----------



## Frontside

Amazing paint job. Cant wait to see it's finished


----------



## mr squishy

Subbed for awesomeness


----------



## mAs81

Awesome paint job


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> now under normal light
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That paint looks like stardust!! Awesome work Hanover!!


----------



## wermad

Late to the party but sub'd like a Typhoon!


----------



## USMC Modder

That is a really nice paint job he did. Can't wait to see all those gold parts going into this case. It will stand out even more then. Going to be another awesome build Snef.


----------



## jimbaw

I saw the pictures on facebook. this looks amazing mate!!


----------



## snef

Thanks guys,

I just saw I can put 3mm led in motherboard block, gpu and ram block

I will try, I think with, led , the gold of all block will pop a lot


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> I just saw I can put 3mm led in motherboard block, gpu and ram block
> 
> I will try, I think with, led , the gold of all block will pop a lot


This is what I did with my Red EVO. It really makes it pop.


----------



## BazG

Great finish on paint work Snef


----------



## thenailedone

I am amazed at the talent every time I visit this sub-forum!


----------



## TheCrazyBoy

Everything is fantastic!! Keep the exceptional work!
Totally subbed...


----------



## snef

Thanks guys

first try on SSD for Gold Wings

I will try some others design but I really like this one


----------



## WiSK

That's unusal


----------



## Wiz766

I dig it


----------



## donkidonki

Ooooh, I like that.
How do you give people rep?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> Ooooh, I like that.
> How do you give people rep?


----------



## donkidonki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*


A-HA! how did I miss that, thankyou.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkidonki*
> 
> A-HA! how did I miss that, thankyou.


Hahah no problem!


----------



## snef

another Update

2 in same day hahahhaha

bot its the Egyptian Vulture Goddess her self

Nekhbet


----------



## deafboy

That looks surprisingly good... well done.


----------



## wermad

Imma be honest (and I'm a big fan of Snef's awesome work btw)....but I think the print doesn't go too well with the blingy'ness of the gold plated components. I know it's to mimic Egyptian art but the brown is not working for me.

Suggestion: the brown areas, go over with gold paint or better yet gold leafing. Put a bit of a pattern into the gold leaf as well.

Try a rendering before you apply this if you do consider it


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Imma be honest (and I'm a big fan of Snef's awesome work btw)....but I think the print doesn't go too well with the blingy'ness of the gold plated components. I know it's to mimic Egyptian art but the brown is not working for me.
> 
> Suggestion: the brown areas, go over with gold paint or better yet gold leafing. Put a bit of a pattern into the gold leaf as well.
> 
> Try a rendering before you apply this if you do consider it


I have to admit that i do agree. I wonder if just replacing the white background with gold would be enough?


----------



## mAs81

+1 on that..Although the SSD look great the GPU backplate needs more gold IMHO


----------



## wermad

The brown would take it down w/ a gold background. You could go with shiny copper to replace the brown if you go with a gold background.


----------



## provost

Subbed, a little late in subbing here, but better late than never...


----------



## snef

Yes, if you are able to do it in gold instead Brown

But i keep the white background., i can put the original pic later


----------



## USMC Modder

Looking really good on the SSD. I do agree that the brown on the backplate throws it off a bit with the gold everywhere else. The picture looks great though. Just need to tweak the colors a bit to match better. Know you and the way everything matches in the end, I have no doubt it will be great.


----------



## snef

Thanks guys

i don't want to match the gold, my point is its a drawing of a goddess on a pyramid wall

they did that with primitive paint , not gold

and this backplate will be barely visible, its a reverse ATX and we need to put our head on table to see it , we see a lot more the block on top

but if you are able to do it in more gold (I'm a very very noob in photoshop),

ther is the original photo


__
https://flic.kr/p/rGFzWZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/rGFzWZ
 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## USMC Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> i don't want to match the gold, my point is its a drawing of a goddess on a pyramid wall
> 
> they did that with primitive paint , not gold
> 
> and this backplate will be barely visible, its a reverse ATX and we need to put our head on table to see it , we see a lot more the block on top
> 
> but if you are able to do it in more gold (I'm a very very noob in photoshop),
> 
> ther is the original photo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/rGFzWZ
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/rGFzWZ
> by [email protected], on Flickr


That makes more sense now. Looking at all your other builds I figured you were doing your normal where everything matches almost perfect. Sticking with the theme you just explained helps with the overall picture. As far as photoshop I'm probably more of a noob than you are by far.


----------



## intermission

Awesome Build, I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## USMC Modder

Don't know if you saw but Ensourced has gold wire wraps now.


----------



## guglif

Soooooo,
I've just discovered this section of the forums.
Seems you all guys have quite an interest in keeping this holy temple of mods hidden to us miserable mortals! Well, sorry for y'all, but my good friend Indiana sub discovered you! OMG There's so much gold here!! IT'S ALL MINE NOW!!!!








Subbed!!


----------



## snef

Fans are done
but the painting session continue

EK-Vardar paint, Check
EK Radiator primer, Check
I/O Shield primer, Check

still need to finish painting the rad and IO shield and the Power Supply and some Plastidip on Motherboard and GPU

i really like the fan in white /gold
and sorry for pics , they are from phone
don't want to put my camera in a paint booth

the gold is more gold in real and less grey or titane


----------



## Gilles3000

The fan looks sweet.


----------



## jimbaw

looking great mate! as per usual your attention to details is amazing


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans are done
> but the painting session continue
> 
> EK-Vardar paint, Check
> EK Radiator primer, Check
> I/O Shield primer, Check
> 
> still need to finish painting the rad and IO shield and the Power Supply and some Plastidip on Motherboard and GPU
> 
> i really like the fan in white /gold
> and sorry for pics , they are from phone
> don't want to put my camera in a paint booth
> 
> the gold is more gold in real and less grey or titane


How'd you take off the fan blades?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> How'd you take off the fan blades?


Remove the sticker and take off the clip I suppose.


----------



## snef

yep, exactly, remove back sticker and remove the plastic clip washer


----------



## USMC Modder

I have to say that those fans do look amazing Snef. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Frontside

Golden Vadars







. Just saw it on EK facebook page.
Snef, could you please share non mobile pics


----------



## snef

yep..... soon my friend, I need to finish all paint to remove my paint booth setup and install my photo studio

hahahah , I have a transformer room


----------



## DeviousAddict

I saw this the otherday, thought i'd subbed







obviously not because these updates never appeared in my subs list.

So consider me subbed


----------



## BazG

Absolutely great out come on those fans; Top notch work


----------



## Hanoverfist

That looks real good my friend. ...


----------



## Tounii

How did you get the paint on the fans look so good? What paint did you use, and did you do anything to the fans before painting them?


----------



## MegaTheJohny

subbed , this is looking perfect ! Can't imagine how good this will look at the end !

one qustion: I see that u use EK HDC fittings. I am using the same, and I have problem with chamfering edges, so I would like to know how long chamfer I need to make ? If I do only 0.5 mm as Ek said, I can't push tube in far enough, beyond second O ring.
3-4 mm chamfer works for me, but isn't that too much ? Give some tips plz


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Looks promising. Subbers


----------



## DMatthewStewart

The pics look nice. This is funny because I just started a Linux themed build and the colors are similar. Of course Im using yellow and white (and black). I just hope it doesnt turn out to look too similar.


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> subbed , this is looking perfect ! Can't imagine how good this will look at the end !
> 
> one qustion: I see that u use EK HDC fittings. I am using the same, and I have problem with chamfering edges, so I would like to know how long chamfer I need to make ? If I do only 0.5 mm as Ek said, I can't push tube in far enough, beyond second O ring.
> 3-4 mm chamfer works for me, but isn't that too much ? Give some tips plz


witch tubing do you have? EK, Bitspower or a third party?
I didn't install any at this time


----------



## MegaTheJohny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> witch tubing do you have? EK, Bitspower or a third party?
> I didn't install any at this time


I have EK 12/16 acrylic tubing.


----------



## snef

Oh i have 10/12mm tubing but youre not the first with this issue, maybe in new EK forum section you will have more help


----------



## roflcopter159

I'm a bit late to the party, but subbed! That case.....


----------



## dirty elf

sssuuubbbbbbeeeddd


----------



## snef

Thanks guys, im really happy you like it

Update:

some pics of Fan et Rad assembled


----------



## mAs81

I like your attention to detail,the gold screws and the rad/fans look awesome


----------



## Gilles3000

Those fans really are amazing. What paint did you use to get such a great finish?


----------



## Georgey123

The build is really looking like its going to be stunning Snef, one of the most detailed builds you have done


----------



## BazG

Super Nice wow looking good


----------



## Hanshin

Awesome as usual.









The painting job looks gorgeous!


----------



## snef

Thanks guys,

added some hieroglyphs for test and finally I will keep them , I like it a lot


----------



## vaporizer

that looks so sweet. dressing up the side of the rad is a awesome touch


----------



## catbuster

Just WOW snef


----------



## taowulf

*reads hiroglyphics*

I can't believe you said that about my mother!

j/k

Beautiful work, as usual.


----------



## USMC Modder

That rad setup is epic Snef. Can't wait to see more of this thing.


----------



## Frontside

Sexiest PEs i ever seen. And golden fans it is not what you see in every mod. Gorgeous, *Snef* .


----------



## Tounii

minitutorial for the fans pls !


----------



## snef

soon , I have a video, I need to fix it


----------



## kl6mk6

So subbed!


----------



## BazG

don't know what to say - just let it come


----------



## Wiz766

That is stunning! I have the eye of rah tattood on my back.


----------



## Barefooter

Love the rads/fans with the gold screws! Looking awesome as always Snef


----------



## snef

Gold Wings Update:

received the case today
honestly , you need to see it in real, its far better than on photo
Hanoverfist did a awesome paint job,

did the first test fit,
still have some work to do on GPU and Motherboard
and I will remove all black screw inside for gold screws

and not happy with tubing, I will do more bend instead angle fittings


----------



## Mongoose135

looking beautiful so far


----------



## mAs81

man,that really looks awesome..Can't wait to see more


----------



## taowulf

More bends look cleaner than fittings anyway, and a sleek look is perfect for where you are going with this. Stunning.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> More bends look cleaner than fittings anyway, and a sleek look is perfect for where you are going with this. Stunning.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## GHADthc

Oh wow! This is turning out to be absolutely gorgeous!...I hope there is going to be a similar treatment to the PSU as what you have done with the SSD's, I think that would be a nice touch, and not too over the top...either way, this is wonderful!


----------



## Georgey123

Just insane Snef


----------



## Hanoverfist

Real happy it made it in one piece... Happy you like it my friend..


----------



## TheCrazyBoy

There are no words...


----------



## DeviousAddict

Holy One Track Bat Computer Mind!
Thats beautiful


----------



## George C




----------



## USMC Modder

That looks amazing already. Can't wait to see more now.


----------



## Wiz766

I love the gold inside the block so much but overall this thing is awesome


----------



## ssgtnubb

Such skill from the master builder, such skill. Just looking at the mobo, are you thinking of doing anything for the IO area, possibly a cover of some sort? It would look cool I think to carryover the gold look into that area somehow.


----------



## snef

Thanks

@ssgtnubb
yes, for sure, not a cover, but I think about plastidip in white

Update:

start the sleeving and cabling today
and I relocated SSDs

Sleeving and Cables combs are from Darkside
http://www.darksidemods.com/index.html

[/url]

[/url]


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Snef You going to keep this one?









TCO


----------



## snef

loll yes
this one is the one for my office
all client will see this one first


----------



## ssgtnubb

Placement is much better on the SSDs.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> loll yes
> this one is the one for my office
> all client will see this one first


Smart move..If them seeing that won't make your business bloom , I don't know what will


----------



## Buehlar




----------



## roflcopter159

Wow.... Absolutely stunning snef! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## curly haired boy

this is just fantastic.


----------



## InCoGnIt0

1 thing Snef, I would take the fan cover off the power supply and gold plate that. That would look awesome and break up the white on the power supply.


----------



## snef

im searching for a gold one , to late for send it for gold plating, not enough time


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> im searching for a gold one , to late for send it for gold plating, not enough time


I think all you need is a quality sticker to go on the side of the PSU


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> im searching for a gold one , to late for send it for gold plating, not enough time


how about this one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/140mm-Muffin-Finger-Computer-Laptop/dp/B00E1LCEQ2

edit: or you know, one that's in stock









edit 2: maybe here http://www.fanguards.org/fanguard/gold-wire-fan-guard.html


----------



## snef

will try to contact them,

Thanks


----------



## JambonJovi

Not a big fan of gold, but this one's ridiculous ! Awesome work Snef !









What about the 8-pin EPS connector on the mobo ? Y U NO connect a cable ?


----------



## snef

working on it soon and i will do the 8 pin cpu, and all other cables, just not enough time to do it before taking pics


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Snef how did you equip your reservoir on the fans like that ? Is it a custom made part or does it come with EK reservoir ?


----------



## USMC Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Snef how did you equip your reservoir on the fans like that ? Is it a custom made part or does it come with EK reservoir ?


It's a mount similar to this. http://www.performance-pcs.com/pump-accessories/un-designs-pump-z2-bracket-for-laing-d4-d5-ddc-pumps-120mm-fans-black.html


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USMC Modder*
> 
> It's a mount similar to this. http://www.performance-pcs.com/pump-accessories/un-designs-pump-z2-bracket-for-laing-d4-d5-ddc-pumps-120mm-fans-black.html


Wow they charge way too much for that lol. I made one for like....$0.50?


















Looks







painted. Just haven't photographed since painting.


----------



## Duality92

Report the duplicates, they'll deleted them.

I want to see this is person Snef!


----------



## USMC Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> WOW OCN glitch. Please delete these duplicates, holy crap. My apologies.


I was wondering why my email just blew up with quotes from you.


----------



## snef

not with the res

I bought 2 x UN design 120mm bracket

the one in USMC Modder link


----------



## Grimlocky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Wow they charge way too much for that lol. I made one for like....$0.50?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painted. Just haven't photographed since painting.


Sweet Jesus they charge that much something you can make for free?


----------



## Nihaan

Thank you snef and USMC Modder







This is what i needed so badly, i was using double sided tape and i wasnt comfortable with it.


----------



## 919Pheonix

That is a beautiful work Snef. You have a great eye for making a build flashy and still clean.

Can I assume you have plans for one of the Sabertooth X99 MB that just came out?


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *919Pheonix*
> 
> That is a beautiful work Snef. You have a great eye for making a build flashy and still clean.
> 
> Can I assume you have plans for one of the Sabertooth X99 MB that just came out?


yes, already have plan for this little beauty, but need to finish my 2 current build fisrt


----------



## SeeK




----------



## V1C10U5




----------



## snef

Thanks

Update:

I think I found a way to not have all white coolant and reservoir,

i just like it
can still see the liquid level

what do you think?


----------



## taowulf

Oh wow. Put that on the res, STAT!


----------



## Duality92

Definitely with the gold decal.


----------



## intermission

Do it, do it now!!!


----------



## mAs81

That.is.awesome...


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Update:
> 
> I think I found a way to not have all white coolant and reservoir,
> 
> i just like it
> can still see the liquid level
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics


That looks brilliant. I would be a bit sceptical to add even more gold to the build, but then again I would have been sceptical from the start to with all that gold in the system. I say go with it, and if it doesn't fit then you can always remove it, you already have it so it doesn't hurt to try it.


----------



## snef

Thanks

now pics with wrap installed


----------



## seross69

WOW


----------



## taowulf

Perfect


----------



## Ghoxt

OMG







- Each build raises the bar. Awesome.

Would you consider a Star Wars build for the end of the year's 2015 christmas new film release. There's only a couple of you guys that could do it justice.


----------



## BazG

SNEF --- OMG All i can say







Just like everyone else here. Gees man WoW


----------



## meeps

Personally - not a fan of the wrapped res. I think the shine distracts and you can't fully focus on the shaping of the figure, nor on the intricacies of all the work put into everything else. If it were matte, or less susceptible to shine it'd look less distracting.


----------



## Mongoose135

I love it. the res fits in with the mobo perfectly


----------



## zampaz

Beautiful. This is not a criticism, but I noticed the partially revealed top of the radiator hieroglyphs draws the eye away from the MB/components. If the hieroglyph decals were wrapped around the cylindrical shroud/venturi, and the top of the radiator had vertical lines, the shrouds would look like pillars supporting a "roof" and add more of a "temple" theme.
My eyes are drawn to patterns first...my visual cortex must be programmed to read symbols. Again this is not meant as criticism of anything but the way my brain seems to work!
Again, "Gold Wings" is beautiful and delightful as it is. (Subbed a bit late I'm afraid). Thank you Snef for sharing your artistic creativity and talent.


----------



## Georgey123

Just wow, this and Bloody Angel are my favourite from you Snef


----------



## Nihaan

I wish you used fittings instead of acrylic bending; it is the only thing that bothers me


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> I wish you used fittings instead of acrylic bending; it is the only thing that bothers me


Noooooo, it is so much more clean without fittings everywhere.


----------



## mandrix

Just found this. Simply beyootifull! Good work, Snef.


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> I wish you used fittings instead of acrylic bending; it is the only thing that bothers me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooo, it is so much more clean without fittings everywhere.
Click to expand...

Cleaner and cheaper.


----------



## curly haired boy

about as polished as this theme can get


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> now pics with wrap installed


Incredibly absorbent creativity, once again, I wonder what else come up with buddy


----------



## USMC Modder

The res looks great but it is a lot shinier than the rest of the gold component around it. I think if you can match the gold color on the radiator it will look perfect. The build is epic as always though. It amazes me every time how much attention to detail you have, and how clean your builds are.


----------



## snef

Thanks guys









Update

done, finished

but these are not final photos

the first 2 are to show the spectacular paint job by Hanoverfist

yes the case is white, but when you put lights at right place , all sparkle lights up

and others are for...................for noithing, why not haha











img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7669/17117873729_a0d542ab50_b.jpg[/img]


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update
> 
> done, finished
> 
> but these are not final photos
> 
> the first 2 are to show the spectacular paint job by Hanoverfist
> 
> yes the case is white, but when you put lights at right place , all sparkle lights up
> 
> and others are for...................for noithing, why not haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img]https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7669/17117873729_a0d542ab50_b.jpg[/img]


That looks amazing...







The lighting totally changed the look of the paint job


----------



## Wolfsbora

@snef, that lighting really is perfect!! Incredible work!


----------



## roflcopter159

That's incredible snef! I The lighting in those pictures is absolutely perfect







Any chance you could post some pictures of the case where it looks white? I'd love to see how the gold shines (or doesn't) in that lighting


----------



## mAs81

God , that is so beautiful ...


----------



## cpachris

Amazing Snef! Both the build and the photography!


----------



## Frontside

OMG. Snef you are true Wizard . I will never strop drooling on this.
I spy a beauty dish haha


----------



## .theMetal

This is easily my favorite of all your builds, snef.


----------



## Nihaan

Wow.........


----------



## USMC Modder

That paint job in the light is just crazy. The whole build is just a work of art as usual.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> This is easily my favorite of all your builds, snef.


I second that. I'm not a fan of gold in general but this works so well that I'd proudly display it in my house. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I just want to officially say that the coolant pops so Much with the gold surrounding it. Looks like it is suspended in time... Gorgeous.

The Cautious One


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> That looks amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting totally changed the look of the paint job


Thanks,
its very hard to take the real effect of the paint job









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> @snef, that lighting really is perfect!! Incredible work!


Thanks,









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> That's incredible snef! I The lighting in those pictures is absolutely perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you could post some pictures of the case where it looks white? I'd love to see how the gold shines (or doesn't) in that lighting


Thanks a lot, yes I will, but just to much reflection, I ordered some polarized filters for my lens to remove light reflection
I will try to take photos of all gold effect of the paint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> God , that is so beautiful ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hahahahhaha
Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Amazing Snef! Both the build and the photography!


Thanks, wait for my filter and mount the photo studio setup and will post final pics, hope you will like them

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> OMG. Snef you are true Wizard . I will never strop drooling on this.
> I spy a beauty dish haha


Thanks,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> This is easily my favorite of all your builds, snef.


Thanks , really appreciate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Wow.........


Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USMC Modder*
> 
> That paint job in the light is just crazy. The whole build is just a work of art as usual.


Thnaks mate,









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I second that. I'm not a fan of gold in general but this works so well that I'd proudly display it in my house. Absolutely stunning.


Thanks,
to be honest, im not a fan of gold, but the name of the case inspired me a lot and cant do a Egypt themed built without gold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I just want to officially say that the coolant pops so Much with the gold surrounding it. Looks like it is suspended in time... Gorgeous.
> 
> The Cautious One


Thanks


----------



## taowulf

I am still in awe of Hanoverfist's paint job. Just...such wow.


----------



## doogk

Im not even gonna lie.........thats beautiful


----------



## snef

Gold Wings Update:

Done

just waiting for an accessories and try it in the case

but the build is almost done

some photos


----------



## Grimlocky

Sweet jebus this is amazeballs


----------



## Hanoverfist

Turned out better than i imagined. Really nice work my friend.


----------



## mAs81

That power cable looks great !!
I like your attention to details as always !!


----------



## icanhasburgers

Absolutely beautiful. Truly a work of god.


----------



## WiSK

Phenomenal!


----------



## mitchcook420

Whoa, amazing job!!!!


----------



## USMC Modder

Nice job taking all that gold coloring and not making it look tacky at all. The detail in this build is just amazing. You just keep outdoing yourself each time. The tubing looks great as well with the bends over fitting in this build. How did you like bending the tubes this time over fittings?


----------



## snef

Thanks guys really appreciate

@USMC Modder

already did bended loop, Renegade X, Toxic Snow, Sand of God

I like both but still prefer fittings, but each build is diferent, im working on Green Carnage now and I just did the loop with fittings and...... nope

I redid it with bend and fittings, a way better for this one
will post pics really soon


----------



## USMC Modder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Thanks guys really appreciate
> 
> @USMC Modder
> 
> already did bended loop, Renegade X, Toxic Snow, Sand of God
> 
> I like both but still prefer fittings, but each build is diferent, im working on Green Carnage now and I just did the loop with fittings and...... nope
> 
> I redid it with bend and fittings, a way better for this one
> will post pics really soon


My wording wasn't too good in that question. I know you've done both, but was really asking how bending the tubes was over using fittings in this case? I know that sometimes smaller cases can be harder to deal with bending over fittings.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Thanks guys really appreciate


@snef

Found the perfect keyboard for this rig!











Zinc Gold tone 37 keyset


----------



## doogk

You make me want to just hide my computer. That thing is awesome


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USMC Modder*
> 
> My wording wasn't too good in that question. I know you've done both, but was really asking how bending the tubes was over using fittings in this case? I know that sometimes smaller cases can be harder to deal with bending over fittings.


no I think its more me















we have a lot of space for bending and fittings,
I was supposed to use angle fittings, specially from GPU to CPU/Motherboard (instead of this weird angle bending) , but I use bending because don't want to gold plated a truck load of fittings and EK don't have female to female angle adapter (at this time







)


----------



## VSG

Great job man. I have been following this since the beginning and I am still confused as to who will get my vote- always a good place to be in


----------



## snef

Thanks, appreciate

a lot of great work in this contest


----------



## Georgey123

Well done Snef as usual, this and bloody angel are my favourite from you.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> That power cable looks great !!
> I like your attention to details as always !!


The power cable does look great...lol

@snef-- did you source it from somewhere or re-did one of your previous power cables?

Great job with the build!


----------



## snef

its a custom made by gdesmo for a previous build, Sand of God, but don't have this build anymore
and it fit a WAY better with this one


----------



## DeviousAddict

This is thee most beautiful build i have ever seen


----------



## derickwm

Even the keyboard... killing it.


----------



## Pimphare

Damn Snef! Nailed the Egyptian theme. The paint job on the case..







I can't say enough about this build.


----------



## snef

Thanks , really appreciate


----------



## kanttii

This is SO cool! You're making me wanna risk a leak and build a WC system DD


----------



## snef

Thanks

Do it. DO IT!!!!! Lolll


----------



## Seanimus

Just got back to oc....very nice work Snef !! Always a treat watching your creativity.


----------



## snef

thanks mate


----------



## Dzuks

Just went through this build log. My OCD was well and truly satisfied. No angles or anything else for that matter was out of place. You're in your own realm my man. I'm more than impressed. In the words of Ray Hudson "This work is MAJESTERIAL"...


----------



## snef

Thanks









Hi everyone,
the vote is now live for the EK-Vulture Mod-Off
please take a minute to add your vote
Thanks

vote here to win one of three cases and over 1500 eur in other prizes!
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/VultureVoting


----------



## taowulf

This was honestly one of the hardest votes ever. I will not reveal who I voted for, there were 3-4 that really tore me up trying to chose between.

All the modders did great work.

Good luck to you, Snef. As well as the rest of the Magical Mod Crew.


----------



## InCoGnIt0

Hey Snef, did you ever get the fan cover for the power supply gold plated or ordered one?


----------



## snef

nope, its a 135mm fan and the one I ordered don't fit, I just keep it like that

gold plated the one I have is the best way to go but to late, maybe after the contest and I have something I want install over the PSU, wait after the Mod-Off


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Do it. DO IT!!!!! Lolll


Dang okay I will







SCARED. Gotta wait for the next salary just in case I mess it up.. And guess who I voted for







this setup looks so nice. All of those builds are amazing! I love reading build logs and dreaming of doing something like all the modders here someday









Good luck!


----------



## snef

Thanks

appreciate


----------



## Pimphare

Votes in!








Though I'm not a huge fan of gold, you know how to work with any color and make it striking. Your cable management is top notch. Everything inside and out is well balanced. Very clean build.


----------



## snef

Thanks mate


----------



## snef

last Update for Gold Wings

The Movie


----------



## mAs81




----------



## InCoGnIt0

All I can say is BAD A** sneff, BAD A** !!!!


----------



## USMC Modder

Excellent work with everything on this one. You got my vote in the mod off.


----------



## snef

the last Update for Gold Wings



The WINNER of EK-Vulture Mod Off is Gold wings

WOW! Thanks Everyone, really appreciate, Thanks to EK to choose me to be part in one of greatest group of modder,
and a Big Thanks to Hanoverfist for the help on this project

just dont realize it for now

but i know , im going to visite the EK Head Office in Slovenia

i just so happy


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> the last Update for Gold Wings
> 
> The WINNER of EK-Vulture Mod Off is Gold wings
> 
> WOW! Thanks Everyone, really appreciate, Thanks to EK to choose me to be part in one of greatest group of modder,
> and a Big Thanks to Hanoverfist for the help on this project
> 
> just dont realize it for now
> 
> *but i know , im going to visite the EK Head Office in Slovenia*
> 
> i just so happy


Congrats Mate!!! I am very happy and proud your hard work has paid off!! This is great news mate. Enjoy the Trip









TCO


----------



## Dzuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> the last Update for Gold Wings
> 
> 
> 
> The WINNER of EK-Vulture Mod Off is Gold wings
> 
> WOW! Thanks Everyone, really appreciate, Thanks to EK to choose me to be part in one of greatest group of modder,
> and a Big Thanks to Hanoverfist for the help on this project
> 
> just dont realize it for now
> 
> but i know , im going to visite the EK Head Office in Slovenia
> 
> i just so happy


Congratulations! You deserved it. Your work was the best overall, and it had my vote.


----------



## Pimphare

Congratulations Snef!!


----------



## Hanoverfist

Congrats on the win snef...Happy to help you with this project. .. now where's my prize!! Lol.

..


----------



## USMC Modder

Congrats on the win Snef. Can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## Georgey123

Congrats indeed Snef, great job


----------



## snef

Thanks guys


----------



## guglif

Congrats!
BTW, I'm planning to build a SFF high performance audio workstation that could use some liquid cooling







but as that computer will have to be moved A LOT I'm not that sure about watercooling it. As it would be used in some live events, getting a leak would be... BAD








Now, snef, you obviously have more experience than I do on this particular matter. What do you think?


----------



## snef

its possible if you use rights components

going with flex tubing and good compression fittings

no issue to move it a lot


----------



## taowulf

Well done, Snef!


----------



## kanttii

Snef this controller is perfect for Gold Wings: http://news.xbox.com/~/media/files/xboxone_lunar_white_controller_620.png

Whoa









I'm using one of your pics as my Win10 picture password


----------



## snef

ohhh the controller is very nice

always surprised when someone use m pics as wallpaper or anything else
thanks


----------



## diandsonc

Nice work! It's amazing. I have no words.
You can explain how you do the tank art? Show art tank.


----------



## snef

Thanks

its gold self adhesive vinyl, i cut it with a vinyl cutter (Silhouette) and roll it on the tube
i did it little bit longer and cut it after


----------



## diandsonc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> its gold self adhesive vinyl, i cut it with a vinyl cutter (Silhouette) and roll it on the tube
> i did it little bit longer and cut it after


Thanks


----------

